# Tahr Puppy64 6.0.6 -uefi and Firefox 51 (64 bit)



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

In a closed thread there was a discussion about the difficulty of updating Firefox above v45 in Slacko Puppy 5.7.
The situation is still the same for SlackO 6 and much of Tahr Puppy.

But there is a recent Tahr Puppy64 6.0.6 -uefi that upgrades to Firefox 51 (64 bit) with out any effort through an updated 'quickpet' installer.
This is good because Mozilla has been incorporating sandboxing into Firefox processes lately giving it added security.

If you like the idea of, or use a live CD and want to use FF v51, Tahr Puppy64 6.0.6-uefi is a good way to go, imo. 

http://puppylinux.org/main/Download Latest Release.htm

Download here:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup -6.0-CE/

or

http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-tahr/iso/tahrpup -6.0-CE/


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

All is well with this new version of Tahr Puppy.
FF51 worked well.

But some advice if you go this route:
Don't upgrade FFv51 at this time as the FFv52 is not a complete upgrade and does not come with the proper sound software. Mozilla seems to have made some changes and v52 requires Pulseaudio software. And here's the problem:
None of the Puppy/Ubuntu repositories that Tahr Puppy uses for installing it, have all the libraries at this time. Missing is 'libpulsecore-4.0.so'.

A disappointment because I recently upgraded to FF v52.

Sound does work on Tahr Puppy 6.0.6 64, just not with FFv52.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like this has become a problem in various Linux distributions other than Puppy, and Mozilla seems intent on not re-establishing past sound support.

I've reverted back to FF64 v51 and all works as it should.
But without Mozilla repairing what's broken in newer versions, it looks like I'll be checking out Chrome in the future.

Regardless, I still like Tahr Puppy and Chrome would be an easy install.


John


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi, John.

If you peruse the Puppy Forums at all, you'll know I maintain up-to-date Chrome browser packages for the community.....in addition to current 64-bit SlimJet and Iron packages, too (both of which are Chromium-based). 

http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/index.php?f=53

You're not short on choice..!

Mike.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Mike 

Good to know :up:


John.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Using Puppy Package Manager the 'Opera-11.52-Lucid' package download works well on this version of Puppy too. (Abode Flash Player has to be installed as well, there's package for that too, I think it offers to install it when you install Opera).


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks to Miqw7394's (Mike) post at another site:
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/641774/whats-up-with-pulse-audio/page-3#entry4205678

and OttoTalks for compiling the repair package, FF52's sound now works properly.

All is well 
:up:


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been trying out the TOR browser for anonymous browsing, which is an easy download and install through quickpet.
Because it's built using Firefox as a base, it's especially easy to use if you've had any experience using Firefox.
With ISPs now allowed to sell any data collected on their users, it's a useful option to retain some privacy.


----------

